# Shiny Stuff On One Side Of Rhom Mouth



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

It's strange it just looks like its reflecting the light? It looks like it gold reflected light lol... Any ideas? I kno they shed teeth? He's acting great too not stressed. Not fungus like


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

need to see pics so we have a better idea of what you are talking about...otherwise, it's just mere speculation.


----------

